# What tires are you using for the track?



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a set of e36 M-kontur wheels with BFG g-force R1 tires that I use on my e46 at the track. I love these tires and I got an unbelievable deal on the set, but my tires are wore out really quickly.
What are people using for track only rubber?
I've been thinking about going to a set of Kuhmo Victor racers or Falken Azenis. They should last a lot longer than my BFG's did.

Any suggestions?

-TC


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

TC330Ci said:


> *I have a set of e36 M-kontur wheels with BFG g-force R1 tires that I use on my e46 at the track. I love these tires and I got an unbelievable deal on the set, but my tires are wore out really quickly.
> What are people using for track only rubber?
> I've been thinking about going to a set of Kuhmo Victor racers or Falken Azenis. They should last a lot longer than my BFG's did.
> 
> ...


I have used the following tires at the track:

R COMPOUNDS 
BFG G Force R1
Toyo Proxes RA1
Kumho Victoracer V700

STREET TIRES 
Various Dunlops (D40M2 to SP9000)
Falken Azenis RS
Kumho 712

The Toyo RA1's have the longest life of any R compound I have used but the higher price scares some people off. Even when you take their higher price tag into account , the Toyo's give you the most laps per dollar.

The Kumho V700's have bettter traction than the Toyo's and cost less initially. They wear faster than the Toyo's

I personally did not find the BFG's to have any more traction than the Kumho's but did experience faster tire wear

I general I would recommend either the Toyo's or the Kumho's to people interested in autocrossing and driver schools as the best deal.

If you want or need to run street tires, The Falken Azenis RS provided the best bang-for-the-buck. They provide a little more traction than the Kumho 712's. The ultra stiff sidewall of the Azenis greatly improves turn in too. The BFG G-Force KD probably provides more ultimate stick than the Azenis but at a huge price penalty.

Ed


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestion.
Do you have a good source for the Toyo's?

-T


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

I've pretty much run the A032Rs and the Toyo RA1s, not a big fan of Kumhos. I'm currently running the Yokos right now but will make the switch back to the Toyos for next season. Most people will tend to agree that heat cycling won't make a difference one way or another on the Toyos.

Try http://www.aimtire.com/ for the Toyos 

And AIM offers different cuts. For lapping days, I'd suggest the "enduro cut"...


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

by "track" do you mean a road course?

i'm surprised hoosiers aren't on your list.

between the falken azenis sport and the kumho v700 victoracers, i'd go with the kumhos if ultimate grip, great wear, and reasonable price is what you want. i have a set of v700 victoracers and v700 ecstas. i personally like the old victoracers better.

for a "street" tire the falkens are pretty amazing. i just ran them at autox this past weekend and unlike street tires, they do not squeal at all (no sidewall rollover (sidewalls are really stiff), and the tread blocks are so big, they don't squirm). they grip nicely and break away very gradually. i was pretty impressed. and the advantage of the falkens is that you can just run them on the street/rain without having to swap rims/tires all the time. and they are very cheap. and luckily they come in 225/45/17 size (i'm assuming you are running 17x8").

i go to tirerack.com for the kumhos, and vulcantire.com for the falkens.


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Tires*

Hoosiers are to much $$$ and wear to fast for me.
Since I have separate track and street wheels, I think I am going to skip the Falkens and go for either the kumho v700 or Toyo RA1s. I found a local place that will match the aimtire price on Toyo's so I will probably go that route. With 50% more tread depth, I think the additonal price is worth it.

-TC


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you looked at the Michelin Pilot Cup Sport tires (not the Pilot SPorts)?

Not cheap, but the word is they last a LONG time. Good for some 50 heat cycles versus 8 - 10 for other tires.

For street tires, I have been running a set of Sumitomo HRTZ II tires. Not the greatest, but not bad at all, and fairly cheap.

Like many others, I think too many people go to R-compound tires too early. Unless youa re racing, the extra grip doesn't buy you anything. You learn as much or more on street tires. 

Funny virtually all the schools run you on street tires. Even for racing series at the lower levels.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

325ci.com said:


> *they do not squeal at all (no sidewall rollover (sidewalls are really stiff)*


You talk about squeal like it's a bad thing...I want my tires to make noise at the limit.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *You talk about squeal like it's a bad thing...I want my tires to make noise at the limit. *


no, i was just saying that unlike most "street" tires (which squeal like crazy at the limits) the falkens don't make any sounds, much like an R-Compound tire.

i agree that it's better to learn on streets first, mainly b/c of the audible feedback that they give. i ran my last driver's school on my stock street tires and they were LOUD and squealing on every corner. i don't use streets at autox, b/c i'm going for trophy points and i can't afford to lose. 

but i've ran falken azenis on my MR2 for the last 2 autocrosses and they are really really impressive. i even managed to end up 1st place in CSP with the azenis this past weekend, ahead of guys running kumho v700s and such.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

I ran Yokohama's Parada Spec 2
they hold up quite well for street tires:thumbup:


----------

